# Bottle cleaner B 4 & after photos



## Humabdos (Nov 7, 2006)

I got this stuff at the glass shop the other day.  It's called AMAZ Clean and Green (amaz.biz) 
 Water stain remover.  I took a tooth brush with some of this stuff on it and cleaned three stained midget pints with it . I tried to clean these last year with everything under the kitchen sink (even Listerine ha ha) Barkeeper friend ect. 
 Here's the B 4 and after photos. 

 [/align]


----------



## Humabdos (Nov 7, 2006)

After


----------



## Humabdos (Nov 7, 2006)

Back B 4 cleaning


----------



## Humabdos (Nov 7, 2006)

Back after


----------



## Humabdos (Nov 7, 2006)

B 4


----------



## Humabdos (Nov 7, 2006)

After


----------



## capsoda (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats pretty good Glen. I may have to give it a try.


----------



## Humabdos (Nov 7, 2006)

It does have a mild abrasives and polishing compounds but I didn't see any scratching or clouding. I'll bet it would clean ACL sodas even better than Barkeepers friend if you were careful. One nice thing about this stuff it's Non-toxic and Biodegradable.[/align]Glen[/align]


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks like it really works for the stains. Thank you for posting about this product.
 Does it take out any light scratches?
 Stinger


----------



## Humabdos (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes it works great on stains of course if it's etched it won't do much. I spent about 10 min with the tooth brush on each jar. I would recommend testing it on a scrap bottle first. You might have to spend quite a while buffing to remove light scratches.
 This stuff looks to be the same stuff sold to clean glass stove tops. I haven't tried it on an ACL but I'll bet it works great as long as you don't rub to hard.
 Glen[/align]


----------

